# Wo findet man (nicht online!) Lautsprecher z.B. von Edifier oder Teufel



## LordAragorn (13. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

nur eine kurze Frage, da ich schon längere Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele mir neue Lautsprecher zuzulegen:
Hab mehrere Foren durchforstet und dort kam oft Edifier oder Teufel als Tipp - nur war ich jetzt schon bei Expert, Mediamarkt und diversen Elektronik-Läden im Umkreis von Bamberg, ohne dort was von den Marken zu finden.
Ich würde allerdings, bevor ich mir Lautsprecher kaufe, diese schon gerne mal in action anhören.

Daher meine Frage:
Habt Ihr Tipps, wo man sowas findet? Saturn war ich z.B. noch nicht, weil keiner in der Nähe ist. Evtl. doch bei Media Markt, nur nicht in Bamberg? (Sprich, ist die Tatsache, dass ich noch keine gefunden habe, eher ein lokales Problem?) Oder führen größere Ketten solche Geräte ohnehin nicht.

Wär für kurzes Feedback, bevor ich sonstwohin fahre, nur um da dann auch keine zu finden, sehr dankbar 

Beste Grüße

LAra


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juni 2011)

so große ketten führen so etwas in der regel wirklich nicht, da wirst du zu einem hifi händler gehen müssen und zuvor einen termin zum probehören bekommen, da kannste dir dann die musik usw aussuchen und dir mal einige zeit die teile anhören.


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Juni 2011)

Heyyy  also vergiss es Teufel kann man nur direkt vond en bekommen und das ist auch deren strategi: Darum ist Teufel auch unschlagbar billig.Habe selber seit über 1 jahr ein Teufel system und ich bin begeister, zumal es mich nur 150 euro gekostet hat.Es kann aber locker mit Lautsprechern mithalten die es im laden für das doppelte gibt!(was die massenhafte test beweisen).
Teufel selbst gehört mit zu den besten die es auf der Welt gibt,ihre systeme sind in test meistens testsieger und haben schon oft bei verschieden seriösen testmagazinen das präikat referenz bekommen!
Also um es kurz zu halten kann ich dir Teufel nur empfehlen da es für den preis einfach nichts besseres gibt. 

hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.

PS: hast über 10 jahre garantie auf Teufel und kannst auch glaub ich 1 monat oder so testen also auf jedenfall nicht nur die standartmässigen 2 wochen


----------



## LordAragorn (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung   
Bei Teufel ist, wie ich grade auf deren Homepage feststellen musste, das Problem z.B. bei den 150 € Lautsprechern, dass die keinen HDMI-Eingang besitzen. Ich würde, weil sonst nur grottigen Onboard-Sound, gerne meinen ATI-Graka-HDMI-Anschluss missbrauchen, um dort den digitalen Sound abzugreifen, wenn es schon gute Boxen sind... und das scheint mir damit nicht möglich. Schade  

[Edit]
Irgendwie waren die Rückseiten-Bilder bei amazon.de zumindest bei Edifier immer irreführend genug, mir vorzugaukeln, es gäbe die Möglichkeit, ein HDMI-Kabel dort anzustöpseln. Wahrscheinlich habe ich das nicht wirklich umrissen, wie man das mit Grafikkarte --> HDMi --> Boxen macht, oder? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

Teufel gibt es nur per Versand direkt von Teufel selbst. Edifier könnte es auch bei Elektronikmärkten geben, oder zB bei einer hardarekette wie Atelco - wobei man da halt schauen muss, ob die auch vor Ort auf Lager sind. Atelco würd es bei Dir "in der Nähe" in Nürnberg geben. Hier bei den Boxen kannst Du mal beim Hersteller nach Edifiert filtern: http://www4.atelco.de/articles... oder auch kmelektronik gibt es in Nürnberg: http://www.kmelektronik.de/sho... 

Und schau mal direkt bei edifier bei "bezugsquellen", da stehen auch Saturn und Mediamarkt dinr, und auch zB auch EP http://www.ep.de/#/video/29 oder Kaufhof. Natürlich musst Du aber selber vorher dann mal da anrufen, ob die was vor Ort da haben, denn nur weil zB MediaMarkt theoretisch auch Edifier einkauft, heißt das natürlich nicht, dass es auch in "deiner" Filiale was auf Lager gibt, geschweige denn vorführbereit.


So oder so: ab 40€ Warenwert bei Versandkauf kannst Du die Boxen ja auch erstmal testen und ohne Kosten wieder zurücksenden, wenn sie Dir nicht gefallen.



*edit* HDMI an Boxen hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen, bzw. wenn es das gibt, ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen. HDMI haben an sich nur Receiver, an die wiederum dann Boxen drankommen. Es ist halt so: an solche PC-Boxen macht "man" halt nen PC dran und nicht zB ne Bluray-Player, daher haben die kein HDMI. Dass inzwischen vlt. manch einer der HDMI seiner Graka nutzen will, ist halt noch nicht bei den Anbietern angekommen bzw. offenbar noch nicht "wichtig" genug, um es auch anzubieten. Da man bei HDMI auch einige Normen erfüllen muss, ist es den Herstellern vlt. auch zu teuer - vlt. kostet die Boxen deswegen direkt 20€ mehr, was bei einem Preis von eh nur 150-300€ ein größerer Wettbewerbsnachteil ist als der Vorteil, HDMi zu haben.

Was aber bei Dir sein kann: viele onboardsoundkarten haben einen digitalen optischen Ausgang, der wäre dann qualitativ nicht besser oder schlechter als HDMI. Und einige Boxen haben wiederum nen digitalen optischen Eingang. Vlt kannst Du den Ton auch so übermitteln. Ansonsten: es gibt für 20€ auch schon Soundkarten mit nem digitalen opt. Ausgang, oder für 30€ welche mit gutem analogen Sound.

Ach ja: willst Du Stereo oder 5.1 ?


----------



## LordAragorn (13. Juni 2011)

Nochmal danke für die Antworten 

2.1 würden reichen. 
Ich weiß nicht, ich hab sowohl hir im Forum, als auch in anderen eben gelesen gehabt, dass man über den HDMI-Ausgang z.B. von manchen ATI Grafikkarten "besseren" Sound bekommt, als eben nur über Onboard-Sound. Wie das funktioniert, hat bisher meine Vorstellungen gesprengt. Da aber schon öfter gelesen, dachte ich als simple mind, das ginge direkt via HDMI an die Boxen. 

Wenn ich eben von meiner Grafikkarte raus gehe, gehe ich dann in den Monitor per HDMI und dann z.B. in die Boxen, um nicht den Onboard sound, sondern den "Grafikkarten"-Sound höherer Qualität zu haben? Oder kommt man über ne sinnvolle Soundkarte bis 60 Euro ohnehin nicht rum, wenn man mal wirklich halbwegs guten Klang genießen möchte und bis zu 150 € bereit wäre, in Boxen zu investieren (damit sich die Boxen auch rentieren).


----------



## Vordack (13. Juni 2011)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> PS: hast über 10 jahre garantie auf Teufel und kannst auch glaub ich 1 monat oder so testen also auf jedenfall nicht nur die standartmässigen 2 wochen



Das war einmal. Ich kenn die aktuellen Richtlinien nicht genau, aber man hat unterschiedliche Garantien einmal auf die Boxen und einmal auf die Technik.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> Nochmal danke für die Antworten
> 
> 2.1 würden reichen.
> Ich weiß nicht, ich hab sowohl hir im Forum, als auch in anderen eben gelesen gehabt, dass man über den HDMI-Ausgang z.B. von manchen ATI Grafikkarten "besseren" Sound bekommt, als eben nur über Onboard-Sound. Wie das funktioniert, hat bisher meine Vorstellungen gesprengt. Da aber schon öfter gelesen, dachte ich als simple mind, das ginge direkt via HDMI an die Boxen.
> ...


 Also, wenn Du erst in den Monitor gehst, dann würdest Du die boxen ja mit Sicherheit an einer Kopfhörerbuchse oder so was vom Monitor  anschließen, und dann wäre der Soundchip im Monitor ( da muss ja einer drin sein) dafür verantwortlich, wie gut der Sound da rauskommt. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht besser als ein normaler Onboardsound. So würd ich es also nicht machen. Was inzwischen halt einige machen, weil die sowieso einen AV-Receiver im Zimmer stehen haben: per HDMI zum Receiver, der greift den Ton ab, vom Receiver geht es per HDMI-out dann zum Monitor oder LCD-TV.

In Deinem Fall würd ich eher eine 30-40€-Soundkarte dazukaufen, wobei das halt so ne Sache ist: wenn Du jetzt 150€ als Grenze hast, dann ist die Frage, ob ein 150€-Set am Onboardsound nicht trotzdem besser klingt als ein 100€-Set an einer 50€-Karte... Vlt. einfach mal den onboardsound mit den neuen Boxen testen und dann irgendwann mal eine 40-50€-Karte dazukaufen. Wenn das Board nicht sooo alt ist, könnte der onboardsound durchaus gut genug sein. Oder vlt. auch mal nach einem Boxenset mit USB schauen, die haben ne eigene Soundkarte eingebaut. oder wie gesagt: vlt. hat Dein Onboardsound ja nen digitalen Ausgang, dann könnte man entsprechende Boxen mit nem Digi-Eingang auch dort verlustfrei anschließen.

Was für ein Board hast Du denn?


----------



## usopia (13. Juni 2011)

Nochmal kurz zur Garantie bei Teufel: die gewähren 12 Jahre auf Die Lautsprecher, die Weichen und die Gehäuse, 2 Jahre auf integrierte Verstärker und den ganzen externen Decoder- und Receiver-Kram.
www.teufel.de/agb.html#_Hlk253058695

HDMI bei Boxen in dieser Preisregion halt ich für Blödsinn, Herbboy hat ja schon was dazu geschrieben. Reicht normalerweise völlig aus, die Dinger an den Onboard-Sound oder die Soundkarte zu hängen.
Wenn du aktuell keine SK hast, würde ich die kompletten 150,- eher nur in die Lautsprecher investieren, evtl. später mal eine Soundkarte dazu kaufen.

In dieser Preisklasse kann Edifier übrigens gut mit Teufel mithalten bzw. sogar überholen. Wenn dir Musik wichtiger ist, würde ich 2.1 überlegen, bei Gaming-Sound finde ich 5.1 angebrachter.


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Juni 2011)

Also finde jetzt auch nicht das die Graka soundkarte unbedingt besse rist als eone onbord.Und er kann doch einfach seine onbord benutzen die haben doch meisten ein digitalen ausgang. und solche boxen ja auch.Zur garantie stimmt 12 jahre und auf die technick halt 2 aber da smachen die meisten was die technik angeht.Soweit ich weiß !!!


----------



## LordAragorn (14. Juni 2011)

Wow, jetzt hab ich ne Menge gelernt und mir ist ne Menge klargeworden    Dankeschön    Werde wohl ca. 150 € in Boxen investieren (Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob Edifier oder Teufel, werde einfach mal Rezensionen wälzen)

Mein Board ist ein altes P35-ds3 von Gigabyte; Werde mir im Herbst einen neuen Rechner zulegen, wenn Skyrim rauskommt ^^
Dann evtl. auch mit zusätzliches Soundkarte (wenn man sich schon ne ssd leisten will, muss für ne Soundkarte auch Geld ürbig sein ^^); Wäre stark für 2.1, weil ich garnicht wüsste, wie ich 5.1 sinnvoll im Raum verteile und eigentlich einfach nur gerne einen schönen Klang hätte. Meiner derzeitigen Boxen sind ca. 12 Jahre alt und haben damals 30 Euro gekostet ^^

Wie gesagt, vielen, vielen Dank für Eure sehr ausführlichen Antworten, habt mir (auch im Allgemeinverständnis, wie das Zeug funktioniert ^^) ziemlich weitergeholfen   

P.S.:
Im Bereich bis 80 Euro wären die Edifier C2 Plus immer noch am besten, oder ?  
Und falls ich doch nix zum Probehören vor Ort finde: Tun's die im Vergleich zu 150 Euro von Teufel oder Edifier auch, oder ist da wirklich nochmal ein echter Qualitätssprung zu merken. Ist mir klar, dass die Antworten nur rein subjektiv sein können.


----------



## usopia (14. Juni 2011)

also wenn wir  mal bei den höherwertigen Anbietern bleiben, gibt es zwischen der 80,- und der 150,-Euro-Klasse schon Unterschiede. Ob da allerdings Welten dazwischen liegen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Bei Edifier z.B. gibt es zwischen dem guten C2 (ab 60,-)
geizhals.at/deutschland/ 
und dem sehr guten S330D (ab 100,-)
geizhals.at/deutschland/ 
 schon Unterschiede, z.B. in der Pegelfestigkeit. D.h., du kannst die größeren Boxen schon mal höher belasten, ohne daß sie anfangen zu dröhnen bzw. zu vibrieren. Bei kleineren Lautsprechern passiert das eben etwas früher. Man sieht den Unterschied auch bei den beiden Satelliten, die sind beim S330D etwas massiger aufgebaut, obwohl die trotzdem immer noch klein sind von den Maßen her.
Es kommt halt stark darauf an, was du möchtest: hörst du auch mal gerne etwas lauter Mucke, könnte sich das S330D schon lohnen für dich. Hört man meist nur gehobene Zimmerlautstärke, reichen auch die C2.

Schade bei Teufel ist halt, daß es da erst bei 150,- los geht. Dann hat man allerdings Lautsprecher, die für den PC und eine normal große Bude mehr als gut ausreichen und auch mal den Nachbarn ärgern können.   

Wie auch immer: wenn du bisher 30,- Euro-Boxen hattest, wirst du von allen hier genannten Systemen wahrscheinlich begeistert sein. Und selbst wenn nicht: umtauschen geht ja auch noch - im schlimmsten Fall.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

Hast Du keine Freunde mit nem Teufel oder Edifier System wo Du mal reinhören könntest?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

ALso, was mir auch noch einfällt: sofern Du auf dem Schreibtisch genug Platz hast und beim Subwoofer einer von der Sorte bist, der den Sub sowieso nicht so weit aufdreht, also kein Fan von einem sehr dominanten Bass bist, könntest Du auch ein aktives 2.0-Boxenset nehmen, sogenannte Nahfeldmonitore. Die sind von Sound her dann insgesamt besser, haben halt lediglich nicht einen ganz extrem tiefen Bass, und man kann den Bass auch nicht "magendurchwummern" stark einstellen. Dafür sind die Mitten aber besser als bei einem gleichteuten 2.1-Set. Für Musik ist das an sich besser, bei Games und Filmen mit irgendwelchen "Boom"-Effekten ist wiederum ein Subwoofer von Vorteil, wobei das auch Geschmackssache ist (ich zB mag das nicht, für mich hat das ganze auch bei 2.0 schon mehr als genug "Wumms" )


----------



## LordAragorn (15. Juni 2011)

@Herb:
Das mit 2.0 Boxen klingt in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich den Bass ohnehin nicht zu laut aufdrehen kann, da unter uns ältere Leute wohnen, ziemlich gut. 
Kannst Du dafür auch Hersteller/Marken oder gar spezielle Boxen empfehlen?   

@Vordack: Die meisten meiner Bekannten sind Studenten wie ich und haben entweder ähnlich alte Boxen oder nur nen Notebook ^^ Könnt ich irgendwo reinhören, würd ich ja auch net hier fragen


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab zB die kleinen Brüder von denen hier: http://www.thomann.de/de/samso... meine sind die 4a. Die zahl steht für die Zoll-Größe der Bass/Mittenmembran. Selbst meine "kleinen" haben da in jedem Falle einen sehr präsenten, aber nicht dominanten und störenden Bass. Und bei Dingen wie Games sind ja sowieso die meisten Soundeffekte übertrieben Basslastig abgemischt, so dass es selbst auf meinen Boxen dann "wummst", wenn zb bei CoD eine Granate explodiert oder so. bei Musik wiederum ist es ganu richtig, nicht übertrieben, man hört den bass aber sehr gut. Bei meinen vorigen 2.1-Boxen war das grauenhaft: Sub auf 20% => nur ein Bassbrei. Sub auf 10% => Bass nicht mehr störend, aber (wie ich jetzt weiß) es fehlte bei vielen Songs was vom Bass. das waren allerdings auch keine 2.1-Boxen für 100-150€, sondern für nur 60€. Bei teureren ist das ganze sicher nicht so "schlimm" 


Die hier wären auch gut: http://www.thomann.de/de/maudi... und für 150€ die hier http://www.thomann.de/de/ediro... wobei die vermutlich nicht besser klingen als die Samson 5a, da die nämlich auch digitale Eingänge und somit auch einen digitalen Decoder haben, das heißt an sich sind das eher "120-130€-Boxen"   wobei das für Dich vlt sogar ein Vorteil wäre, wenn Dein onboardsound auch nen Digitalausgang hat.

Alle drei Boxensets haben auch ne Kopfhörerbuchse, die die Boxen stummschaltet, wenn man sie benutzt. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche haben auch alle mind. einen zweiten Eingang, d.h. Du könntest auch mal bei Bedarf zB nen Mp3-player über dessen Kopfhörerausgang dort anschließen.


Ansonsten gibt es da "nur" billigere Boxen oder direkt welche ab 170€.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> @Herb:
> Das mit 2.0 Boxen klingt in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich den Bass ohnehin nicht zu laut aufdrehen kann, da unter uns ältere Leute wohnen, ziemlich gut.
> Kannst Du dafür auch Hersteller/Marken oder gar spezielle Boxen empfehlen?
> 
> @Vordack: Die meisten meiner Bekannten sind Studenten wie ich und haben entweder ähnlich alte Boxen oder nur nen Notebook ^^ Könnt ich irgendwo reinhören, würd ich ja auch net hier fragen



Ich hab nen Teufel System und wohne in Hamburg 

Meinen Bass regel ich eh meißtens fast ganz runter um die Mieter unter mir nicht in Rage zu versetzen, also hätte bei mir nen gutes 5.0 (?) System auch getan^^


----------



## LordAragorn (15. Juni 2011)

Hey Danke Dir! 
Thomann ist natürlich allein schon deshalb super, weil er direkt ums Eck ist  Da lohnt sich hinfahren und anhören auf jeden Fall! 
Werde das am Wochenende mal machen und voraussichtlich welche mitnehmen - ich lasse Euch wissen, welche es werden 

Meine Frage wäre mit dem Digital-Ausgang jetzt noch (Du merkst, ich kenn mich damit garnicht aus ^^):

Das Mainboard HAT einen Digitalausgang. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man vom Digital-Ausgang in diese "teuren" ( http://www.thomann.de/de/edirol_ma15dbk.htm )  Boxen reingeht und die "quasi eine Soundkarte" eingebaut haben? 
Lohnt sich das, wenn ohnehin bald ein neuer PC mit neuem Mainboard ansteht? Also insofern, dass man sich dann ja überlegen kann: Teureres Mainboard mit gutem On-Board sound und diese Boxen oder lieber günstigeres Mainboard, wo Sound egal ist, die 139 € Boxen und ne Soundkarte für 40 €... Mir geht es jetzt, wenn ich schonmal Geld ausgebe, nicht so sehr um 40 Euro mehr oder weniger, hauptsache das Ergebnis ist entsprechend abgerundet


----------



## LordAragorn (15. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> LordAragorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Herb:
> ...


Dito, ich glaube das tuts bei mir auch. Bzw. eben nicht 5.0 oder so, sondern gleich 2.0; Mit-Mieter-freundlicher und Platz für 5.1 wäre wohl eh nicht sinnvoll  Hauptsache schönen Klang bei Musik und spielen. Ob der Bass jetzt richtig "wummst" ist mir ziemlich wuppe


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

Genau, die Edirol/Cakewalk-Boxen haben nen Soundchip drin. Aber deswegen (und auch wegen der zusätzlichen Regler - man kann da ja "sogar" den Bass nachregeln) sind die klanglich halt vermutlich nicht besser als zb die Samson, zumal die Samson vor ca nem Jahr selber noch 150€ kosteten.

Ich persönlich würde sagen, dass die Samson oder die M-Audio + bei Gelegenheit ne extra-Soundkarte die bessere Wahl sind.




zum Thema bass nochmal: vlt. kennst Du von Placebo die Coverversion "running up that hill" => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KEEXyRL0qE 

Der ständig "wabernde" präsente Bassteppich kommt da auf meinen Boxen wunderbar rüber, stets zu hören, aber nie störend und dominant - so wie ein gutes Essen: man merkst das Salz nicht, außer man achtet drauf, und dann merkt man, dass es genau richtig gesalzen ist    und da die Mittenmebran auch groß ist, hört man auch vom Rest alles sehr klar.


----------



## LordAragorn (15. Juni 2011)

*"Gefällt mir"-Button drück* 
Das klingt alles in allem nach dem bisher besten Plan  Würd am liebsten gleich schon zum Thomann fahren... Blöde Arbeit ^^ XD


----------



## LordAragorn (21. Juni 2011)

Sodala, Update: Beim Thomann konnte man nicht probehören ("zu billig"), hab mir jetzt auf gut Glück die Media One 5a von Samson bestellt.
Hört sich soweit auch ganz gut an, aber was mich noch etwas irritiert (ich weiß, ich bin ein Noob ^^):

Ist das normal, dass bei Aufnahmen wie z.B. von "The Who - Pinball Wizard" ein Teil des Songs auf dem linken, einer auf dem rechten Lautsprecher abgespielt wird? Oder sich der rechte lautsprecher "tiefer" anhört als der linke, wenn ich ganz schnell die Balance von links nach rechts wechsle? Der Ton klingt links dann heller und klarer und rechts irgendwie dumpf. Ist das die "Aufteilung", so wie es laufen sollte?

Uuuuuund: Wenn ich z.B. bei einer CD von Dvorak (New World Symphony) lauter aufdrehe, dann rauscht der rechte lautsprecher irgendwie im Hintergrund, während der linke das soweit nicht zu tun scheint... Auch das normal, weil die "aufgeteilte Funktionen" haben? 

P.S.
Bei Thomann stand "Inkl 2 Meter Kabel" --> Meinen die damit das Kabel um die Monitore zu verbinden? ^^ Ein Cinch-Kabel war nämlich keins dabei, frag mich, ob das normal so ist. Hab nun das meiner alten Boxen genommen. Könnte der "schlechte Sound" an einer der Boxen daran liegen, dass das Kabel schon aaaaaaaaaaaalt ist?

Danke schonmal für Euer Feedback


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

Du kannst mal ein anderes Cinch-Kabel probieren, vlt. hat das alte nen kleinen Wackler. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Verbindungskabel (die waren mit 2m-Kabel gemeint) nicht korrekt sitzen. Was auch sein kann ist, dass etwas nahe der Box mit dem eingebautem Verstärker (die mit dem regler) stört: schnurloses Telefon oder so.

Ob die besagten Sachen bei DEN Songs normal sind oder nicht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich die nicht hab


----------



## LordAragorn (22. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst mal ein anderes Cinch-Kabel probieren, vlt. hat das alte nen kleinen Wackler. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Verbindungskabel (die waren mit 2m-Kabel gemeint) nicht korrekt sitzen. Was auch sein kann ist, dass etwas nahe der Box mit dem eingebautem Verstärker (die mit dem regler) stört: schnurloses Telefon oder so.


Werde mal anderes Cinch-Kabel probieren; Die Verbindungskabel sollten ja nur für den linken Lautsprecher, also den ohne Regler Probleme machen. Aber der hört sich "klarer" an. Wenn Du sagst der mit dem Regler hat einen eingebauten Verstärker, könnte es sein, dass die Tatsache, dass ich da bei "Stillephasen" verstärktes Rauschen wahrnehme bzw. die Klänge nicht ganz so klar, sondern eher dumpf, dass an dem Verstärker liegt, der diese Eigenschaften hat? Telefon oder Zeug ist keins daneben



> Ob die besagten Sachen bei DEN Songs normal sind oder nicht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich die nicht hab


 Gut, das ist ein Argument  Sag mir mal einen Song, der Lossless auf beiden lautsprechern, egal was ich am Balancing (links-rechts) mache, gleich klingen sollte  Ich werde ihn mir . kaufen.
Oder wende ich mich am besten gleich an das PCGH Forum, weil da mehr Feedback, auch in Richtung "was ist bei solchen Boxen normal" kommen könnte. Ich hab leider erst heute Nachmittag gesehen, dass es ein extra pcgh-Forum für meine dämlichen "Welcher Monitor/Welche Boxen"-Fragen gegeben hätte 

P.S.
Sehr, sehr ansprechendes Profilbild, wenn ich das mal sagen darf ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2011)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass Du so feine Unterschiede hörst, die wirklich da sind, weil die Boxen das eben aufzeigen können, was billigere gar nicht schaffen. Ich kann das halt nicht beurteilen, wie "extrem" das ist, was Du wahrnimmst, also zum Beispiel das Rauschen, oder wie dumpf es ist. wenn Du von "dumpf" redest.  

Das Rauschen zB kann halt natürlich auch von der Soundkarte bzw. dem angeschlossenen Gerät kommen, oder von der Aufnahme, vlt rauschte es halt "wirklich" rechts ein wenig, als das Orchester gespielt hat, zb weil einige Mics, die für rechts verantwortlich sind, mehr rauschen. Und boxen haben halt auch ein Eigenrauschen - je lauter man die einstellt, desto mehr hört man das (und desto mehr wird auch Grundrauschen vom angeschlossenen Gerät verstärkt). Meine Media 4a zB hab ich fürs normale Musikhören, wenn ich zB das Telefonklingeln noch hören will, auf maximal 30% aufgedreht, drüber wäre es schon zu laut, um mein Telefon zu hören, das bei offener Tür nebenan im Flut steht.

Wegen des eingebauten Verstärkers: jedes aktive Boxenset hat nen eingebauten Verstärker. Bei 2.1 ist der halt idR im Sub, bei 2.0 in einer der Boxen. Das hat aber keinen Einfluss darauf, wie welche der beiden Boxen klingt. Die sollten an sich identisch klingen, wenn sie das gleiche Signal bekommen.


Ich hab da ne Idee: tausch doch einfach mal die Cinch-Stecker, also rechts mit links, den roten mit dem weißen. Wenn es dann plötzlich links mehr rauscht als rechts, dann liegt es an der Soundquelle, der Aufnahme oder dem Kabel.


----------

